# Error 0xc000007b



## Luharrahul (Sep 9, 2020)

After i reset my window and upgraded to windows 10 from 8.1.I am facing 0xc000007b error in games.


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

De-install and reinstall the games. Is it all games or just a few?


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

*0xc000007b

STATUS_INVALID_IMAGE_FORMAT*


> this is either not designed to run on Windows or it contains
> an error. Try installing the program again using the
> original installation media or contact your system
> administrator or the software vendor for support.


*ERROR_INVALID_NAME*


> The filename, directory name, or volume label syntax is
> incorrect.


----------

